# Hintergrundmusik...



## MegaOiml (7. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Ich habe auf meiner Seite Hintergrundmusik. Jedoch habe ich damit mehrere Probleme:
1. Immer wenn ich auf einen Link drück´ fängt die musik neu an.
2. Manche Leute mögen die Musik ja wahrscheinlich nicht, also müsste ich ein Button/Link machen, wo man die Musik an und ausstellen kann.
3. (eigentlich nicht mein Problem ) Es funktioniert nur im IE.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Die Musik hab ich durch folgenden Code eingebunden

```
<bgsound src="http://www.seite.de/musik/hm.mp3" loop="-1">
```


----------



## aquasonic (7. Mai 2004)

1. Ist ja logisch, weil sich dann auch die Seite neu lädt und somit auch der Sound.
Lösung: Ein 0 Frame machen (width="0") wo du die Musik abspielen lässt).

2. mit <embed src="bla.mid"> kannst der Benutzer die Musik aus- bzw. anschalten. Wenn du die Lösung von Punkt 1 nehmen willst musst du somit halt das Frame grösser machen, um die Steuerung sichtbar zu machen.

3. Du machst eine Homepage damit möglichst viele Benutzer darauf gehen, somit solltest du auch darauf achten dass es überall funktioniert.

Ich glaube du kannst im header noch etwas einfügen damit es z.B. bei Netscape auch funktioniert, ich weiss aber nicht auswendig was, schau doch mal bei http://selfhtml.teamone.de nach...


----------



## MegaOiml (7. Mai 2004)

Zu Punkt 2 und 3 hab ich schon die Lösungen, ich hatte davor nicht die Suchfunktion genutzt - vergessen, sorry. Aber wie meinst du des mit einem 0 frame?


----------



## aquasonic (7. Mai 2004)

So mein ich das:


```
<frameset cols="0,*">
   <frame src="musik.htm">
   <frame src="content.htm">
</frameset>
```


----------



## IndoorJo (7. Mai 2004)

Es ist ja alles schon gesagt, nur noch eins: Musik auf einer Website ist für mich ein Grund, diese *gar nicht mehr* zu besuchen. Auch dann nicht, wenn man sie stoppen kann, nachdem sie automatisch gestartet wurde. Wenn schon, dann einen Button machen zum manuellen Starten der Musik.

Mit dieser Meinung surfen nach einer gelesenen Umfrage im übrigen die meisten User...


----------



## xxenon (7. Mai 2004)

@ IndoorJo

Bin ganz deiner Meinung, bin auch schnell weg wenn eine Site mit Musik daherkommt.

Meines Erachtens wäre die sinnvollste Lösung dieser unsinnigen Funktion immer noch, die Musik über ein Flash-File abzuspielen. Das funktioniert in jedem Browser der das Flash-Plugin hat (also fast in jedem) und du kannst dir damit auch den Player frei gestalten.

Das man die Musik manuell starten muss, finde ich ebenfalls am besten bzw. wenn schon Autostart, dann setz wenigstens ein Cookie, sobald man die Musik abdreht, damit die beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr von selbst startet.


Regards...


----------



## MegaOiml (9. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß, dass die meisten User gegen Musik sind. Ich mache jedoch eine Seite die sich mit dem Spiel Battlefield Vietnam und den Hintergründen des VK´s befasst und habe dazu eine Musik aus einem Spiel, die wahrscheinlich viele wiedererkennen werden und (hoffentlich) gut finden . Mir gefällts und allen den es nicht gefällt-> abschalten .
Aber ich habe eine Frage zu den Frames. Es gibt doch sicher eine andere HTML Variante, dass die Musik nicht immer neu erscheint. Ich benutze nämlich PHP-KIT und es wäre doch sehr umständlich das jetzt  in Frames zu packen, oder?
Danke


----------



## xxenon (9. Mai 2004)

Ist überhaupt kein Problem. Du machst einfach eine neue Datei und lädst in das Hauptframe die index-Datei von PHPKit.

Regards


----------



## MegaOiml (9. Mai 2004)

Danke, habs jetzt. Dachte man darf die index.php net umnenen.
Thx


----------

